# Mkv rear dual caliper set up



## xmenlegacy (Feb 27, 2018)

Hey guys.. having a hard time finding posts about the rear dual caliper set up using Porsche brembos and mkv R32 hand brake caliper. Got the bracket from creations motorsport from the kit on ECS tuning. Does anyone have experience with this set up? having my calipers painted now.. can't wait to get it on. One thing I'm having a hard time wrapping my head around is putting the Porsche brembos (that are made for 330x28 rotors) on 310x22 rotors. That is how the ecs kit is sold, so I assume it's cool to do, but just wanted your opinions as well before I do something stupid. any additional info on the install would be helpful too! thanks


----------



## Vwr32500 (Aug 1, 2017)

*Vw r32 dual*

Did u get ur dual caliper setup done. Do u have pics ?


----------

